# Spät aber naja. :D :D



## MichaelG (10. August 2015)

*Spät aber naja.  *

Ich heiße Michael, bin 44 Jahre alt, wohne in Glauchau (ehemalige Kreisstadt direkt an der A4 ungefähr auf halber Strecke zwischen Gera und Chemnitz in Sachsen gelegen) und arbeite seit 1997 in einem Sachverständigenbüro (Familienbetrieb). Aktuell bin ich in Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung zum öffentlich bestellten und vereidigten Sachverständigen. An Computerspielen bin ich breit aufgestellt (Adventures, RPG, Shooter, Strategiespiele, überwiegend jedoch im SP). Neben zocken mag ich noch Autos, interessiere mich für Technik, Geschichte, Münzen, Antiquitäten. Ich mag auch gute Filme, manchmal auch einfach nur oberflächliche Filme ohne nachzudenken.  Da bin ich ebenso nicht unbedingt auf ein Genre oder Typus festgelegt. Ich mag genauso Dick&Doof, Die Olsenbande, Louis de Funes oder Kevin James wie Game of Thrones oder auch Serien wie The Wire oder Sons of Anarchy. Ich gehe auch gern mal mit Kumpels aus, darte gern mal eine Runde oder spiele Billard.
Ansonsten gilt bei mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2015)

du hast offenbar vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du auch fan der npd und des holocaust-leugners pastörs bist.

ergänze ich aber gerne. kein thema. [emoji4]


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2015)

Ach ja Bonkic. Nehm mal endlich Deine Scheuklappen ab und schau mal neutral und lerne endlich mal zu unterscheiden zwischen der Befürworten einzelner Teile gewisser Statements (Beispiel: Abschiebung krimineller Ausländer - wozu ich immer noch stehe) und einem generellen Fan-Status von Parteien und Personen. Wenn ich ein Fan der Partei und Person wäre hätte ich die Partei schlußendlich gewählt. Das habe ich aber nicht getan. Weil ich die Wahl nicht an ein oder zwei einzelnen Statements festmache. Das mal nebenbei. Und genau den Passus, den ich befürworte, hatte komischerweise die CDU früher sogar mal als ihren Wahlslogan gehabt. Schon eigenartig. Aber die Diskussion zu diesem Thema würde in dem Rahmen hier eh ausarten und hat hier auch nichts verloren. Das gehört in einen separaten Thread wo ich gern mit Dir (zivilisiert) diskutiere, falls wirklich noch Erklärungsbedarf besteht.

Außerdem läßt sich mein politisches Profil nicht in eine Schublade schieben und hat hier auch absolut nichts verloren. Aber Du wärst vielleicht überrascht, wenn Du Dich endlich mal neutral und vorurteilsfrei mit Leuten unterhalten könntest.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast offenbar vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du auch fan der npd und des holocaust-leugners pastörs bist.
> 
> ergänze ich aber gerne. kein thema. [emoji4]


Der unnötigste und dümmste Beitrag den ich seit langem hier lesen durfte. Tu uns allen doch den Gefallen und lass Anderen Usern ihre eigene Meinung bilden...*rolleyes*

Ich würde Michael fast raten deinen aufhetzerischen Post zu melden, aber das muss er selbst entscheiden, ist ja SEIN Thread.


----------



## Batze (11. August 2015)

Normalerweise sage ich ja wenn sich einer im Hallo Forum Vorstellt, willkommen im Board. Aber bei dir geht das ja nicht mehr.

Und zu dem Beitrag von Bonkic, so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

So etwas würde ich nicht nur melden, sondern auch zur Anzeige bringen. Irgendwann reicht es ja  mit dem Schwachsinn und Anschuldigungen die er da andauernd von sich gibt.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

slb79 und ich sind ja nun selten einer Meinung ... allerdings muss ich ihm hier absolut recht geben.

Der Kommentar von Bonkic war einfach unpassend. Nochmal so ein Ding, und Bonkic wird verwarnt.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: wenn sich Bonkic & Co. in *politischen* Diskussionen in die Haare kriegen, dann ist das in Ordnung. Aber doch bitte nicht in so einem Vorstellungsthread und dazu noch völlig ohne Anlass.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

ich habe lediglich fakten wiedergegeben.
michaelg ist nun einnmal fan der npd und von pastörs bei facebook.
und daraus macht er auch gar keinen hehl. sein profil ist öffentlich. 
vielleicht hat ers inzwischen geändert. kann sein. aber er hats ja auch selbst zugeben.

wenn ich dafür 'ne verwarnung bekomme - gerne.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich habe lediglich fakten wiedergegeben.
> michaelg ist nun einnmal fan der npd und von pastörs bei facebook.
> und daraus macht er auch gar keinen hehl. sein profil ist öffentlich.
> vielleicht hat ers inzwischen geändert. kann sein. aber er hats ja auch selbst zugeben.
> ...



Mal völlig unabhängig von den dir gennanten "Fakten"...Wo soll das den bitte enden ? Bei homosexuellen Usern schreibe ich ab jetzt immer dazu " achja, mein Vorposter ist schwul" oder was ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich habe lediglich fakten wiedergegeben.
> michaelg ist nun einnmal fan der npd und von pastörs bei facebook.
> und daraus macht er auch gar keinen hehl. sein profil ist öffentlich.
> vielleicht hat ers inzwischen geändert. kann sein. aber er hats ja auch selbst zugeben.
> ...


Ob "Fakten" oder nicht, mal ne ganz offene Frage:
Was erhoffst du dir von solchen Posts?


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2015)

Provokation. Auf die ich aber nicht anspringe, weil mir das Niveau zu tief ist.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Provokation.



keineswegs. 
ich finde es nur absolut erschreckend, dass es leuten nicht mal mehr peinlich ist, sich in aller öffentlichkeit als 'fans' von rassisten und volksverhetzern zu outen. und genau das hast du getan! leugnen zwecklos. 
das könnte zu der frage führen, was wir hier im forum dulden. oder sollte das wirklich so gar keine rolle spielen? 


hat das an dieser stelle was verloren? könnte man drüber streiten. aber hier gehts nun einmal persönlich um dich. also schätze ich schon.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich habe lediglich fakten wiedergegeben.
> michaelg ist nun einnmal fan der npd und von pastörs bei facebook.
> und daraus macht er auch gar keinen hehl. sein profil ist öffentlich.
> vielleicht hat ers inzwischen geändert. kann sein. aber er hats ja auch selbst zugeben.
> ...


Siehe den Beitrag von GTAEXTREMFAN. 

Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen ... dein Beitrag war hier, in diesem Thread, einfach unpassend. Punkt. Verwundert mich eigentlich, dass du das nicht selbst erkennst bzw. nicht den Arsch in der Hose hast, wenigstens dir selbst einzugestehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. August 2015)

Ich fand das auch ziemlich daneben. Es ist eine Sache, Leute dezidiert für ihre konkreten Aussagen zu kritisieren, wobei mir bei Michael noch nie aufgefallen wäre, dass er jetzt besonders weit rechte Positionen vertritt, geschweige denn innerhalb dieses Forums politisch agitiert - aber es ein ganz anderes Kaliber, eine Art "Hexenjagd" zu veranstalten, um "Verdächtige" von vornherein zu brandmarken.

Brandgefährlich, denn damit greift man letztlich zu denselben Methoden, wie diejenigen Gestalten, die man eigentlich für genau ein solches Verhalten kritisiert.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]
> das könnte zu der frage führen, was wir hier im forum dulden. oder sollte das wirklich so gar keine rolle spielen?
> [...]


... und wer entscheidet, was wir hier dulden? Du? Wo ziehen wir die Grenze? Warum sollen wir rechtes Gedankengut aussperren, aber linkes Gedankengut nicht? Warum sperren wir nicht gleich Homosexuelle aus dem Forum aus? 

Meinte Worrel nicht in einem Thread, eine Demokratie lebt davon, dass Menschen ihre Meinung vertreten können und, ggf. wichtiger, Demokratie solche Meinungen aushalten sollte?

Solange hier keine rechte (linke) Hetze oder strafbare Äußerungen getätigt werden, werden *persönliche* Meinungen selbstverständlich akzeptiert. Ob es dir nun passt oder nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Verwundert mich eigentlich, dass du das nicht selbst erkennst bzw. nicht den Arsch in der Hose hast, wenigstens dir selbst einzugestehen.



den hätte ich. keine angst. nur seh ichs eben anders.
aber wenn du meinst, dass das hier nix verloren hast. dann lösch es halt oder verschieb die ganzen beiträge in einen separaten thread, wo es um die frage geht, was hier geduldet wird.



> ... und wer entscheidet, was wir hier dulden? Du?



ich? nö. die forenobrigkeit bzw wir alle gemeinsam.

zum thema hexenjagd:
michaelg macht -wie gesagt- keinerlei hehl daraus. tut mir ja leid, dass wir im internet-zeitaler leben und ich nicht in einer ecke was posten kann, was an anderer stelle nicht rauskommt. aber es scheint ihn ja nicht mal zu stören.


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2015)

*Spät aber naja.  *

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, was ich mit meiner verspäteten Vorstellung für eine Lawine lostrete. Außerdem müßte Bonkic schon gemerkt haben, daß ich mich bewußt aus Threads wie Migrationsgegner/Pegida heraushalte. Gerade um Wortverdrehungen und Mißverständnisse (zu denen er tendenziell neigt) zu vermeiden. Wenn das rechts sein soll weiß ichs auch nicht mehr... Aber offensichtlich bastelt er sich entgegen aller Fakten sein eigenes Weltbild und im Gegenteil er stört sich noch nicht mal an linker Gewalt und befürwortet diese sogar stellenweise noch, wo sich dann für mich die ernsthafte Frage stellt wer denn hier tatsächlich radikal ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. August 2015)

Voltaire schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich mag verdammen, was Du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür geben, dass Du es sagen darfst._



Ein bemerkenswert richtiges Zitat, wie ich finde. Eine Demokratie muss linke UND rechte Meinungen* tolerieren* können. Wenn jemand "Ausländer raus" befürwortet, dann halte ich das zwar persönlich für bescheuert, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass das genauso eine *legitime* Meinung ist, wie die exakte Gegenposition. Es ist erst ab dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr zu *tolerieren*, an dem zu Gewalt aufgerufen wird.

Davor sehe ich eigentlich die Möglichkeit, die Chance und die Pflicht, mit Menschen, die eine solche arg pauschalisierte Meinung vertreten, ins Gespräch zu kommen und zu versuchen, ihre Sicht der Dinge zu verstehen und sie ggf. zu überzeugen.
M. E. erreicht man damit weit mehr, als wenn man alle Menschen, die rechts der Mitte stehen, von vornherein gleich über einen Kamm schert.

Edit: Habe "akzeptieren" durch "tolerieren" bzw. "legitim" ersetzt. Passt besser.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. August 2015)

^ Vorsicht ! Die jüngeren User könnten irritiert nach einem Post von " Voltaire" suchen


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

Ich wollte Voltair schon sperren, weil mir sein Zitat zu tiefgründig für dieses Forum ist.

Aber das erklärt natürlich, warum ich keinen User mit so einem Namen gefunden hab.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

Aber mal komplett weg vom bisherigen Thema und hin zum Vorstellungsthread: was genau für ein Sachverständigenbüro? Statik? Bau? Autos?


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2015)

Hausrat und Geschäftseinrichtungen sowie BU-Schäden. Hausrat: Haus umdrehen und alles was herausfällt. Ob nun normaler Standard, Münzen, Briefmarken, Antiquitäten, Schmuck u.s.w. BU=Firmen aller Art und Arztpraxen.


----------



## USA911 (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keineswegs.
> ich finde es nur absolut erschreckend, dass es leuten nicht mal mehr peinlich ist, sich in aller öffentlichkeit als 'fans' von rassisten und volksverhetzern zu outen. und genau das hast du getan! leugnen zwecklos.
> das könnte zu der frage führen, was wir hier im forum dulden. oder sollte das wirklich so gar keine rolle spielen?
> 
> ...



Das ist der Grund, warum ich mich nicht vorstelle, da ich Lehrer bin und hier an meinen Selbstschutz denken muss. Denn schließlich kann jeder eine Überzeugung haben, auch eine Extreme, solange diese nicht genutzt wird um andere zu überzeugen oder anderen zu schaden, ist es keine schlechte Person per se. Man kann eine Ansicht haben, aber man muss sie nicht ausleben...


Willkommen Micha


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinte Worrel nicht in einem Thread, eine Demokratie lebt davon, dass Menschen ihre Meinung vertreten können und, ggf. wichtiger, Demokratie solche Meinungen aushalten sollte?
> 
> Solange hier keine rechte (linke) Hetze oder strafbare Äußerungen getätigt werden, werden *persönliche* Meinungen selbstverständlich akzeptiert. Ob es dir nun passt oder nicht.


Oh prima, brauch ich das ja nicht mehr selbst zu schreiben. 



USA911 schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund, warum ich mich nicht vorstelle, da ich Lehrer bin und hier an meinen Selbstschutz denken muss. ...


Und wieviel weiß ein Forenuser nach einem Vorstellungs Posting?

In meinem Fall kennt der jetzt Eckpfeiler meiner PC Spiele und Hardware Laufbahn, kann mein Alter einschätzen, weiß, daß mein Vorname ähnlich wie mein Benutzername anfängt und kann noch rausfinden, in welcher Stadt ich wohne. Wenn mir mein Personendatenschutz extrem wichtig gewesen wäre, wäre das dann auch alles, was man über mich und in meinem Vorstellungsthread finden könnte.

Wer mehr wissen will, hat das bei mir eh schon *vor *meinem Vorstellungsthread herleiten können, inklusive Adresse und Foto, da ich im Laufe der Jahre doch so einige Spuren im Netz hinterlassen habe.


Will sagen: Ein Vorstellungsthread muß ja nicht zwangsweise den richtigen vollen Namen und die genaue Bezeichnung des Berufs und Arbeitsplatzes beinhalten. "Lehrer" und dein Nutzername reichen da doch völlig.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

ein gutes scheint die sache offenbar gehabt zu haben:
michaelg hat die likes entweder entfernt oder sein profil (teil-) privatisiert.


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2015)

Falsch. Aber das ist halt so wenn man nur Scheuklappen kennt. Die Likes betreffen ausschließlich explizite Aussagen. Ist mit Dir aber sinnlos zu diskutieren. Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe. Zufrieden?


----------



## Taiwez (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein gutes scheint die sache offenbar gehabt zu haben:
> michaelg hat die likes entweder entfernt oder sein profil (teil-) privatisiert.



Wenn's dir das wert war...


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch. Aber das ist halt so wenn man nur Scheuklappen kennt. Die Likes betreffen ausschließlich explizite Aussagen. Ist mit Dir aber sinnlos zu diskutieren. Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe. Zufrieden?



nein, nicht "falsch".
die likes tauchen anscheinend nicht mehr in deiner (öffentlichen) auflistung auf.
das heißt du hast sie entfernt oder sonstwie rausgenommen. 
und du hast nicht einzelne zitate geliket (was keiner dort sehen würde und schon schlimm genug wäre), sondern die person bzw die partei als ganzes.
versuch nicht mich zu verarschen. oder du hast nicht kapiert, wie facebook funktioniert.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. August 2015)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich Bonkics Post hier auch nicht zu 100% gut fand ist es doch wohl nichts Neues, dass MichaelG sich in politischen Diskussionen hier immer weit rechts äußert.
Auf der anderen Seite sollten hier andere die Bonkic seinen Post vorhalten auch mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und ihren moralischen Kompass neu ausrichten. Anzeige fordern nur weil jemand es nicht so cool findet, dass ein anderer Fan von rechten Persönlichkeiten ist...ich glaub es geht los. Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...und du hast nicht einzelne zitate geliket (was keiner dort sehen würde und schon schlimm genug wäre),


Was genau ist denn *generell* schlimm daran, ein Zitat von einer politisch rechts stehenden Person zu liken?
Aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen können selbst extremste Nazis ja durchaus auch mal ein sinnvolles Argument bringen.

Zum Beispiel bin ich der Meinung, daß das Verbot des Holocaustleugnens ein unsinniges ist. 
Nicht, weil ich das endlich auch mal ungestraft leugnen wollen würde, sondern, weil das eine Zensur der Meinungsfreiheit ist und das Verbot letztendlich nichts bringt, weil die Leute, die das leugnen wollen, das in entsprechenden Kreisen trotzdem tun werden, egal, wie verboten das ist. Schlimmstenfalls können sie sich damit sogar noch in die Opferrolle begeben und dem Staat (in diesem Fall sogar zu recht) Zensur vorwerfen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn *generell* schlimm daran, ein Zitat von einer politisch rechts stehenden Person zu liken?
> Aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen können selbst extremste Nazis ja durchaus auch mal ein sinnvolles Argument bringen.



nein, ich kann nazis nicht 'ein bißchen' gut finden.
wenn ich das tue, bin ich schon auf deren tour reingefallen.
was meinst du denn wohl, weshalb sich viele rechte organisationen einen betont bürgerlichen anstrich geben (tierschutz etc.)?



> Zum Beispiel bin ich der Meinung, daß das Verbot des Holocaustleugnens ein unsinniges ist.
> Nicht, weil ich das endlich auch mal ungestraft leugnen wollen würde, sondern, weil das eine Zensur der Meinungsfreiheit ist und das Verbot letztendlich nichts bringt, weil die Leute, die das leugnen wollen, das in entsprechenden Kreisen trotzdem tun werden, egal, wie verboten das ist. Schlimmstenfalls können sie sich damit sogar noch in die Opferrolle begeben und dem Staat (in diesem Fall sogar zu recht) Zensur vorwerfen.



da bin ich sogar -sehr wahrscheinlich- bei dir.
ich halte auch 'ne menge von freier meinungsäußerung und bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir diese strafttatbestände überhaupt (noch) benötigen. wobei man drüber diskutieren könnte, ob lügen meinungen sein können (holocaust-leugnung). 
allerdings hab ich ja auch niemanden abgesprochen, seine meinung äußern zu dürfen, oder? nur muss derjenige dann eben auch damit rechnen, dass er sie um die ohren gehauen bekommt. und zwar völlig egal, WO er sie äußert. und sich im idealfall vielleicht auch mal selbst hinterfragt. 

und mal nebenbei:
mal angenommen ein npd-kader meldet sich hier an und macht propaganda. ich bezweifele, dass der entsprechende thread sonderlich lange überleben würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein gutes scheint die sache offenbar gehabt zu haben:
> michaelg hat die likes entweder entfernt oder sein profil (teil-) privatisiert.


................................... [emoji58]

Können wir diesen Thread endlich mal so nutzen wie er gedacht ist? Wenn es dir keine Ruhe gibt, dann mach doch einen Extra-Thread a la "MichaelG ist ein Nazi" oder sonst für ein Geschwurbel auf, aber hör auf uns hier mit einer Sache auf die Klöten zu gehen die HIER keinen interessiert.

Intelligente Menschen hätten das auf dem PN-Wege geregelt, aber Du versuchst hier nur Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Auf höchst widerliche Art.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

Was jetzt dein Text unter "und mal nebenbei" in dieser Diskussion soll, weißt auch nur du, oder?

Ich verweise mal auf Bremse seinen Beitrag, den ich so unterschreiben würde. D.h. sich in Diskussionen zu äußern ist mMn eine ganz andere Sache als wenn sich hier der lokale NPD Verein aus Neu-Zwickau anmeldet und ihre Thesen verbreitet.

Beiträge, die offen hetzen, egal ob links oder rechts, werden von mir entsorgt. Allerdings fehlt mir persönlich die Zeit (und die Lust!), mich durch eure politischen Scharmützel zu kämpfen. Zeige mir Beiträge, die als NPD Propaganda und/oder ggf. sogar als Strafttat nach deutschem Recht, z.B. Leugnung des Holocausts, ausgelegt werden können und ich werde diese Beiträge entfernen.

Nur ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich an solche Beiträge, hier im Forum, nicht erinnern.

Ach slb79 du Hupe, hast deinen Beitrag einfach dazwischen gemogelt!


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> die HIER keinen interessiert.



wie ich schon sagte: soll sich irgendein admin erbarmen und die ganzen beiträge in einen neuen thread verschieben.


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2015)

*Spät aber naja.  *



Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, nicht "falsch".
> die likes tauchen anscheinend nicht mehr in deiner (öffentlichen) auflistung auf.
> das heißt du hast sie entfernt oder sonstwie rausgenommen.
> und du hast nicht einzelne zitate geliket (was keiner dort sehen würde und schon schlimm genug wäre), sondern die person bzw die partei als ganzes.
> versuch nicht mich zu verarschen. oder du hast nicht kapiert, wie facebook funktioniert.



Sorry, die Diskussion ist mir echt zu blöd. Ich bin jetzt raus bei dem Thema. Wenn Du Verfolgungswahn vor Nazi-Parolen hast sobald nur eine kritische Anmerkung kommt, die nicht in Dein Weltbild paßt, solltest Du Dir einen Aluhut aufsetzen und Dich im Keller verkriechen. Und nicht jeden der nicht gleich ultra-links ist als Nazi abstempeln.

Und es ist eine Frechheit einen Vorstellungsthread zu kapern und jemanden in den Dreck zu ziehen. Das ist unterstes Niveau. Das gehört sich nicht. Wenn Dich irgend etwas stört kann man einen separaten Thread erstellen.


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2015)

Bonkic würde einen guten Diktator abgegeben... 


...um mich mal auf sein Niveau zu begeben...

@Spassbremse
Danke für Deinen Post den Rabi zitiert hat. War fast genau was ich schreiben wollte.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und es ist eine Frechheit einen Vorstellungsthread zu kapern und jemanden in den Dreck zu ziehen. Das ist unterstes Niveau. Das gehört sich nicht. Wenn Dich irgend etwas stört kann man einen separaten Thread erstellen.



Was er ja auch mehrfach angeboten hat.

Nee, jetzt mal ganz im ernst: Das war von Bonkic vielleicht nicht die ganz feine Art das Thema ohne Kontext ins Spiel zu bringen, aber was hier von der anderen Seite kommt ist ehrlich gesagt teilweise auch nur mehr als peinlich.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was er ja auch mehrfach angeboten hat.


Dann soll Bonkic einen Thread erstellen, seinen Psalm dazu schreiben und ich bewege im Anschluss alle themenrelevanten Beiträge in diesen Thread.

Mir will es nur nicht in den Sinn, warum jemand einen Thread bzgl. eines Nutzers erstellen will um auf irgendwelche Missstände hinzuweisen.

Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum ich die Offtopic Beiträge nicht ausgegliedert habe. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wohin und/oder wie ich einen neuen Thread betiteln / erstellen soll.


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann soll Bonkic einen Thread erstellen, seinen Psalm dazu schreiben und bewege alle themenrelevanten Beiträge in diesen Thread.
> 
> Mir will es nur nicht in den Sinn, warum jemand einen Thread bzgl. eines Nutzers erstellen will um auf irgendwelche Missstände hinzuweisen.
> 
> Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum ich die Offtopic Beiträge nicht ausgegliedert habe. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wohin und/oder wie ich einen neuen Thread betiteln / erstellen soll.



Den "*Denunzieren wir MichaelG*" Thread. So einen Thread könnten wir in einem neuen Forum Breich für jeden User anlegen der über 500 Posts hat und Beleidigungen und so nur noch da posten, dann wäre der Rest des Forums viel ruhiger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Den "*Denunzieren wir MichaelG*" Thread. So einen Thread könnten wir in einem neuen Forum Breich für jeden User anlegen der über 500 Posts hat und Beleidigungen und so nur noch da posten, dann wäre der Rest des Forums viel ruhiger.


Alternativ "Bonkic gegen den Rest der Welt", dann kann er sich über jeden Forenuser beklagen der ihm ein Dorn im Auge ist...Und der Rest lacht sich schlapp. Ein absoluter Win-Win-Case. [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. August 2015)

Facebook Stalking für Fortgeschrittene, manchmal glaubt man es nicht. Am besten alle Antworten löschen und schließen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alternativ "Bonkic gegen den Rest der Welt", dann kann er sich über jeden Forenuser beklagen der ihm ein Dorn im Auge ist...Und der Rest lacht sich schlapp. Ein absoluter Win-Win-Case. [emoji6] [emoji1]



folge 1: sau-boy


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> folge 1: sau-boy


Ich kann nicht behaupten dass ich großartig überrascht wäre. Danach folgen Wynn und Co. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht behaupten dass ich großartig überrascht wäre. Danach folgen Wynn und Co. ^^


und ich wär bei dir die nummer 1. tu doch nicht so. [emoji13]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und ich wär bei dir die nummer 1. tu doch nicht so. [emoji13]


Du wärst so ziemlich der Einzige,doch dafür lohnt sich die Eröffnung eines entsprechenden Threads gar nicht. Geschenkt. ^^


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alternativ "Bonkic gegen den Rest der Welt", dann kann er sich über jeden Forenuser beklagen der ihm ein Dorn im Auge ist...Und der Rest lacht sich schlapp. Ein absoluter Win-Win-Case. [emoji6] [emoji1]



Damit würden wir Bonkic aber in eine "besondere" Situation "erheben", naja, ein eigener Thread für ihn und so. Das könnte er falsch auffassen und sich noch ermutigt fühlen... Wollen wir das wirklich?


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Damit würden wir Bonkic aber in eine "besondere" Situation "erheben", naja, ein eigener Thread für ihn und so. Das könnte er falsch auffassen und sich noch ermutigt fühlen... Wollen wir das wirklich?



keine angst, wegen einer simplen meinungsverschiedenheit werde ich niemanden anprangern.


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keine angst, wegen einer simplen meinungsverschiedenheit werde ich niemanden anprangern.



Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden



nö, ich hab ja auch meine prinzipien. wenige zwar, aber immerhin.


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2015)

... wie wäre es, so als Vorschlag, wenn wir das leidige Thema in diesem Thread einfach sein lassen?

Bonkic hat bis heute keinen separaten Thread erstellt oder mir eine Info gegeben, wohin er die Offtopicbeiträge gern verschoben hätte. 

D.h. weitere Beitrage zu diesem Thema werde ich ab diesem Beitrag löschen. Fertig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2015)

Den Thread gerade erst gesehen. Hallo Michael, weiterhin noch viel Spaß im Forum


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2015)

Ich schliesse mich dem "Hallo" gerne an.

Wollte dies schon am ersten Tag mache, aber da nahm der Verlauf hier schon ganz komische Formen an.
Das scheint sich inzwischen ein wenig gelegt zu haben.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine negativen Gedanken bezüglich Dir (@MichaelG). Weils mir hier auch zu einfach ist wen über einen Kamm zu scheren.
Wir sind hier doch eigentlich nur Avatare.
Ich hab hier leider (??) noch keinen persönlich kennengelernt.

So oder so sind "andere" Meinungen Nix schlechtes.
Es fördert das eigene Denken.


----------



## MichaelG (12. August 2015)

Thx Jungs.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Dezember 2016)

Zweitaccount ?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2016)

Nee. Da hat bei mir wieder mal Tapatalk einen "Rappel" gehabt und den Unter-Account von PCGames nicht geschluckt.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2016)

Dann ist es sicher ok, wenn ich den entferne


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2016)

Jepp. Wäre supi. Aber bitte MichaelGehrt1 nicht MichaelG.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Einfach beide weg, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen...


----------

